# post your Tincs!!!!



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm dying to see everyone's tinctorius frogs.. I especially like (LOVE) Citronellas and Regina tincs. Tincs have wonderful morphs and I have to keep my mouth shut while veiwing gallerys to keep form drooling  I'll start:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats that last one Julio?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That is my stud Regina


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

awesome tincs. What are the morphs? I think I know them all but I'd rather not guess


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a few of mine
Cits:









Yellowbacks:

















Young Patricia:









Bakhuis:









Azureus:









Powder Blue:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

dendro-dude said:


> awesome tincs. What are the morphs? I think I know them all but I'd rather not guess


Matecho
Bakhuis
Cits
green sips
patricia
regina


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

beautiful frogs, JoshK!!!

I thought so, Julio. awesome frogs


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

The stud regina is lookin' pretty sweet!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks guys, he likes to pose.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*mine*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/46132-tincs-luec.html


these are mine!


----------



## dbabiak (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are a few of mine. Sorry for the blurry pics!

Oyapock









Oyapock









Cobalts


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Here are some of mine;
True Sipaliwini:








Matecho:








Brazilian Yellowhead:








Lemon Drop:








Yellow Sipaliwini:









Yes, Julio, they are more Yellow in person...

Bill Finley


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet sweet frogs, guys.

frogmanroth- your 55 tank is nice, but a little plain with lack of plants. have you sicne then filled it in or going to? looks great though


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Bill F,

I notice one of your Matecho's has a lot more black on it then the other one. Do you find with their froglets, that they throw more yellow with less black or the other way around? Mine have a lot more black on them. They look more like the one you have with the most black on it. I will try to post pics of mine too. Great pictures all. First good lemon drop picture I have seen. Now I want some of those too!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> That is my stud Regina


Julio you're going to have to send some of his kids my way ! ! !


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


>


is that a yellow head?


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Right now, all the Matecho's coming out of the water look like the male. 

I did find something really cool, last night in their tank. I found a froglet coming out of the small pool of water, that they raised. I'll take a picture as soon as it holds still for more than a second. 

Another picture: Regina Pair:









Bill


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

He sure is Nick.


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

your so lucky been looking for one over here but cant find any  then again we do have mysts over the pond!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Here are some of mine: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/48088-some-my-current-residents.html


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

JoshK said:


>


Awesome pic!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Offspring from Josh.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

JoshK- Would that be a Matecho?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ummm no, Looks like Bakuis to me, Matecho are almost completely yellow


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

haha, I realized that after I asked


----------



## Howiedoit (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

is that a cobalt??


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a horribly piece of crap camera, but I managed to get this pic today. Here's my (I'm assuming because I haven't heard calling yet) Male Cobalt from Ed's Flymeat.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

JoshK said:


>


That's a sweet pic. Almost makes me interested in tincs ;-)


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

that's actually a decent pic... giving a little credit to Tincs 

I love Tincs... bold, big, beautful morphs... love em love em!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A few pics of our Tincs.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is mine.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

My FG Dwarf Cobalt transporting a tad. I posted these pics before but it's some of my favorite pics I took! 



















-Mike-


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet shots Erick, what frog is in that 4th pic?
Mike, piggy back shots are always great to see.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

It's a Patricia. I suppose the lighting is behind it, so it looks a bit different.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Patricia








powder blues


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Sexy lookin Tincs! guys!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

My young cobalts...


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> He sure is Nick.


Is it a male .The toe pads are huge.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

My new female Yellowback(since I apparently ended up with four males):










And a couple Patricia


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that female YB is awsome!!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

GO/Regina


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful regina! one of the most brightly colored, I'd say


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Nick (Feb 19, 2008)

My only tincs...Green Sip pair


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great pair though, love the heavy spotting!


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Patricia


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

julio your lucky you got green sips ive been looking for a pair for forever
-scotty


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, but they are frustrating the hell out of me, i been trying to get them to breed for a while


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

G.O.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Love this thread... it's tinc heaven!


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2010)

Got my 4 Oyapock froglets today!


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

My Citts trio ...



















Actually breeding but eggs not good so far


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

JoshK- Ah, I love G.O.s!

Frogface- Lovely!! Which morph is that?

bobbzarry- haha, Ah I know!

Froggy- Cute lil guys! FTS!?

brian- Cits are amazing. FTS? Good luck with breeding!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> Frogface- Lovely!! Which morph is that?


Those are Lorenzos (the male is also my avatar). They are so cool


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

frogface said:


> Those are Lorenzos (the male is also my avatar). They are so cool


Ah, yes! Lorenzos! Awesome


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovin' those Lorenzos. 

Here's a rather old and terrible pic of some of mine:










Best,
Ash


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Pretty!!
Not bad pic either


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Ugh, makes me want them again :/


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

> brian- Cits are amazing. FTS? Good luck with breeding!


FTS ... Is that (F)ull (T)ank (Shot)


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

brian said:


> FTS ... Is that (F)ull (T)ank (Shot)



That is correct


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Love the Yellowbacks

Bakhuis










Cobalt










Patricia










BYH


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

FTS ... Here we go !!

Its a big viv for themself (100x50x50 cm)


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

What kind of frogs are those, the first 2 pics Minichilired?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

vivlover10 said:


> What kind of frogs are those, the first 2 pics Minichilired?


Hey the first two tincs are Olemaries.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Gotta show some love for this thread! Especially those little Oelemarie!
Here are a few shots of mine!
Biohazzard 6 year old male Oelemarie








Wishbone underside shot. 17-18 month old Oelemarie








Male New River








Male Azureus








Wishbone begging








Male Yellowback








Female Bakhuis








Susan 11-12 month old female Yellowback








2 of the 3 female New Rivers









Enjoy! 


Todd


----------



## pareyn (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice shots! Female Azureus?


Todd


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

my tincs! mostly old pics, when they are still juvies and even a couple tadpole shots! citronellas and azureus


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Matechos


































Giant oranges


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

"Koetari" still babies, but I love 'em


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

NICE!


Todd


----------

